# Possible AOSP Network Location fix!



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

*Now let me start this off with I am not 100% sure if this will work.*

My setup:

WiFi: disabled.
Mock locations: Disabled 
Use Wireless Networks: Enabled

Using Protekk's #8 Build.

Alright, so first of all I have yet to try this outside of work, but when switching from 4G to 3G I get two different network locations (Both in the immediate area of where I work).

Now what makes me think this works is on 4G I get a location by my building (Determined by using coordinates and the network location test APP). When I switch to 3G I get different coordinates but again am still close to where I work. Then when switching back to 4G I get the same coordinates I got on 4G before making the switch to 3G. I did this a couple times with the same results, stable numbers that don't vary, which is good considering I have been sitting in the same place the whole time.

Alright now to what I did, first of all I know that a similar method came out before but didn't really work. This is a little different.

Open the build.prop and change this number:

ro.ril.def.agps.mode = 6 to 2.

The old method had you change:

persist.radio.agps.mode=6 to 2 which I did not do.

Just to make sure, reboot after making these changes. Clearing cache/dalvik probably wouldn't hurt either.

Please anyone on AOSP who has a couple seconds, try this and post if it worked for you. Again, not promising miracles here, but am definitely HOPING that this works for others.

Just tried with same results on OMFGB, will update after my drive home from work in a half hour.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

Didn't work for me 

CM 1.6.1


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

skinien said:


> Didn't work for me
> 
> CM 1.6.1


How did you test it?


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

Just to be specific:

-I changed the line build.prop
-Rebooted in recovery and wiped cache/davlick cache
-Rebooted
-Opened the Genie Widget and configured it to find/use current location.
-Refreshed the weather
-It took me from San Diego to Oregon; the same incorrect location I always get when I'm sitting at my desk.

I appreciate your efforts, though. For me, this is the last AOSP bug to squash.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I completely agree, at least last bug for me (heard there are some major Bluetooth problems). Do you have "allow mock locations" enabled?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

No go for me as well. Thanks for trying though.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Interesting, the whole way home it updated correctly and still shows my correct location. No wifi enabled and no GPS.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I completely agree, at least last bug for me (heard there are some major Bluetooth problems). Do you have "allow mock locations" enabled?


I had it disabled.


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

Mine every once and awhile gets off. But I cannot figure out a reason for it. It fixes itself though. Just sometimes it lists somewhere I think in Africa, although it seems to be a small town because google didn't produce many results.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


----------



## R3Ds (Jun 29, 2011)

I just enable wifi even if not connected to a network. Get GPS fix everytime.

R3Ds Themes


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

"R3Ds said:


> I just enable wifi even if not connected to a network. Get GPS fix everytime.
> 
> R3Ds Themes


Not for me.


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Just tried this and didn't work.

Proud New dad. Oh yeah is a BOY!!!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I have a feeling we might be suffering from this for a while. Oh well I guess.


----------



## Jayalanferguson (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm running cm7 wifi off GPS on mock off. Maps lock instantly but nav puts me in Chicago @ 700 miles off.


----------



## Jayalanferguson (Jun 21, 2011)

I also have the newest radio so called mr3 906w


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

Just an update:

I decided to try editing both lines:
ro.ril.def.agps.mode = 6 to 2
persist.radio.agps.mode=6 to 2

I just got an accurate Genie Widget location update for the first time.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

skinien said:


> Just an update:
> 
> I decided to try editing both lines:
> ro.ril.def.agps.mode = 6 to 2
> ...


Does your GPS still work after editing?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Does your GPS still work after editing?


It should as like I said the last time that was supposed to be the fix. Plenty of people tried it and never heard anyone say GPS doesn't work.


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

skinien said:


> Just an update:
> 
> I decided to try editing both lines:
> ro.ril.def.agps.mode = 6 to 2
> ...


Beweather still won't locate me.

via OMFGBolt


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> It should as like I said the last time that was supposed to be the fix. Plenty of people tried it and never heard anyone say GPS doesn't work.


on the original fix I heard some saying after the change from 6-2 their GPS wouldn't work properly. I'll try editing both just to see what happens.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Does your GPS still work after editing?


Yep, I'm able to get an accurate GPS location fix in seconds.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

skinien said:


> Yep, I'm able to get an accurate GPS location fix in seconds.


I think I might give it a shot and see what happens. I've noticed Google.com doesn't find my location unless I'm on WiFi so that will tell me as well if it works.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I think I might give it a shot and see what happens. I've noticed Google.com doesn't find my location unless I'm on WiFi so that will tell me as well if it works.


Damn! google.com has me in Oregon again (I'm in San Diego). The Genie Widget seems to still be working, however.

Edit: No it's not... bummer


----------



## R3Ds (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't have that problem, keep wifi and GPS enable. See if that helps.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

R3Ds said:


> I don't have that problem, keep wifi and GPS enable. See if that helps.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


This is only a partial fix and if there is no WiFi hotspots in your area this will not work (From what I have heard), still the last thing that needs to be fixed for me to absolutely love this phone. (Well I absolutely love it now, just this small little thing that bugs me).


----------

